# Anyone know what size mortar and pestle Jamie Oliver uses?



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

So in the market for a granite mortar and pestle and wondering what size Jamie Oliver uses. I find his is a good size and would be great.


----------



## jakefoz (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't say for certain, but I'd have to bet its a 6".  At least it appears to be.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I assume he uses the one from his range of cookery products. Here's his website with a pestle and mortar shown.

http://www.jamie-olivers-kitchen-kit.com/The_Range/ProductDetails.aspx?Id=29&CategoryId=1


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ishbel said:


> I assume he uses the one from his range of cookery products. Here's his website with a pestle and mortar shown.
> 
> http://www.jamie-olivers-kitchen-kit.com/The_Range/ProductDetails.aspx?Id=29&CategoryId=1


That is not the one he uses.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I think your telephone forgot to send the rest of your reply, which probably said something like '...but thanks for trying to help.'


----------



## chef7734 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ishbel said:


> I think your telephone forgot to send the rest of your reply, which probably said something like '...but thanks for trying to help.'


I apologize for that. yes thank you for trying to help.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You could always go on his website forum and ask - he used to post replies to questions himself a while ago, but I don't know whether he still participates!


----------

